# Update on Glory and her Weaving SKills...



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Glory Weaving 8 months (click that link)

Here's an update on Glory and her weaving skills from a week or so ago. There's also a Mudi that starts off the video (the little merle dog). 

What's important about the video is the ATTITUDE of the dogs. The Mudi is older and never loses focus and trying to weave for a reward. And though Glory goes off a few times (generally off sniffing for a tossed treat though) SHE also understands there's a game going on, and she can 'win' , but the EXACT rules are just a bit cloudy for her. 

Interesting that this was the first week she started speeding up around the poles. Which IS what we want, but changes the game for her making it REALLY hard to bend for each pole and really easy to start skipping a pole. But we don't go 'no' or gently correct even. All we do is show her what we DO want cause that give the reward. Kim is WAY patient so good to watch what would be frustrating for most of us...

WATCH the dogs and their attitutes more than if they do it right or wrong. Cause this is our goal in all agility training. As long as they are 'in the game' and wanting to learn with us. Anything is possible!

We only do 6 weaves at this point, and really still at class, so I'm still ok with her 'weaving' at such a young age.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

SHe is looking good! I can't believe how BIG she looks!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Shaping the poles! Way cool.
I think Kim said in the video, it could be 2 years later into agility training and a dog STILL doesn't know how to weave? Well, that's my girl! LOL
Is this the way you have taught Glory from the start? All shaping and no channels?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since my sister had my channel weavepoles in VA (heck I wasn't supposed to get a new puppy until 2010!) and me not wanting to have a power weaver until a pup is older, I wasn't feeling any rush.

So learning Kim's 'new' method (new to me anyways







) seemed like a good thing to do. Initially we only train the entrance for months, both sides and from the hardest to easiest. Only recently (in the video actually) was when she moved on to show the NEXT step we are aiming for. Glory's been interested since the start (what's not to love about all the clicking and food) but steady. The video was the first time EVER she started to speed up! So cool to see how she's really linking it up and figuring it out. Now working her body around each and every pole will be her next challenge, which her continued growth will add to the mix!

Most of the people are doing pretty well (and their dogs) in class. But having a set of weavepoles at home, and also Glory being my 4th agility dog (and having used the clicker for years) is also an advantage for us. I like watching the videos again because I pick up different info from Kim each time.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, very interesting !









Heard her say something about easier to start with them as their growing..... hmmmm might need to get another puppy ! LOL









Put my 3 in as older adults & maybe bringing one into agility would rock ! 

Agree totally that all dogs learn different, some get it & some don't or takes longer...... well that would be Storm.









Plan to crack out the 2 x 2 & make myself work !


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I LOVE this shaping method and I am totally going to try it!!!!

I recently taught Tooz to fetch the paper using nothing but shaping.... Toozer fetches the paper 

Now I want to try something else! Maybe I will purchase a set of 6 poles and give it a go....starting with entries!


----------

